# I think I'm gonna be sick



## Dalylah (Dec 9, 2009)

So today while out and about with my sweetheart we stopped at a well known burger joint and got some burgers to go. Well I didn't eat one til later on in the afternoon at which point I had to warm it up. Well after warming it I took a couple of bites and then decided to add more ketchup at which point I yanked the two patties apart. I was about to dump ketchup on it when I noticed the black thing in the very middle of my burger. I was so grossed out that I ended up calling the local office and then their corporate office to complain and send them a picture of my cheeseburger. It looks like a chunk of charcoal or something. It is definitely not overcooked burger, its crunchy and grainy. Needless to say I won't be eating there again... and I'm definitely glad I needed more ketchup!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 9, 2009)

Gross! I have encountered a cockroach hanging out of a sandwich before, but nevertheless gross!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gross! I have encountered a cockroach hanging out of a sandwich before, but nevertheless gross! Ewwww.


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought it was just a lump of pepper in mine.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad you didn't eat it!!


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually ate the other burger that came with it. The good news being that I didn't look and she went to eat hers a couple hours later giving me digest time.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually ate the other burger that came with it. The good news being that I didn't look and she went to eat hers a couple hours later giving me digest time.



I still have the willies thinking about it. Blah.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 9, 2009)

ew. ew. ew. ew. ew.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww Aprill!!! I definitely would've thrown up over that.


----------



## nikky (Dec 18, 2009)

It looks like it came from the grill it was cooked on. Maybe they just need to clean the grill or stove top more often.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 18, 2009)

i agree with nikky it is most likely from the grill. but it is still nasty. I def would of been super sick had that been me


----------



## xFlossy (Feb 2, 2010)

Charcoal is good for you lol! Least it wasn't a Cockroach or something... That would have been really bad.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol @ Flossy, true!

But could you imagine what the grills must look like? Eww...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 2, 2010)

Regardless of what it was, I prefer my burgers with only the items I ordered in it. I still cant eat there.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gross! I have encountered a cockroach hanging out of a sandwich before, but nevertheless gross! I have a major fear of roaches


----------



## Darla (Feb 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *nikky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks like it came from the grill it was cooked on. Maybe they just need to clean the grill or stove top more often. yep exactly what i thought too


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 3, 2010)

I would have thought that as well had it not been deliberately scraped and stacked in the center of the burger. Or maybe had Dalylah not told me that the girl that took the order hated her before she took the order and then disappeared for about 3minutes after after taking the order.


----------



## xFlossy (Feb 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol @ Flossy, true!
But could you imagine what the grills must look like? Eww...

Yeah exactly, they should clean it as part of a hygiene thing. Hope they don't cook chicken and red meat on the same thing.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 3, 2010)

Well it's a national burger chain with the initials BK... so ya they prolly cook it all in the same place.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## DeusExMachina (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh my god that's so disgusting... I don't know what I would do if that happened to me D:


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Eww, thank GOD you saw it! What did management have to say about the situation?


----------

